# Do You Keep a Condom in Your Wallet?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you keep a condom (or femidom) in your wallet (or purse)? You know 'just in case'..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No, it's risky to do so as they can be damaged quite easily with being sat on and general handling, especially if it has been in there for weeks or longer.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No, I never did do the keeping condom in the wallet thing.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Never. For one, I was never promiscuous so I didn't go out expecting to use one. Second, when I became active, it was with women I got to know and they were either on the pill of had IUDs. _Staff edit- graphic _ I never tried to have kids (I would have if things worked out with the girl I intended to marry when I was in my 30s but she turned out to be crazy as a **** house rat and ruined my life.) I used a condom with my last g/f but mainly because it had studs on it that she liked.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

nah, they feel weird, like putting on a wetsuit before taking a shower

i might start if i was doing random hookups with strangers, but i've only been with people i knew were clean anyway


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No. I never went around expecting to get lucky and anyways like AussiePea said keeping one in a wallet can be damaging to them.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no. not that much of a player anyways. haha.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to just in case before I was told that it can ruin them. I have a few in a tin case they came in in my backpack now though, also, just in case


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah......I don't expect to be having random sex, lol. I mean if I go somewhere where I think sex is likely then yeah but not in general. But I've never kept one in my wallet more like in my pocket.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, she bought the condoms and kept them in her handbag, now she's gone on the pill.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I keep the same one that i bought in the early 90s as a reminder of how wonderful my life is.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

No, I keep a Xanax in my wallet. Condom is a total useless thing in my life. I have better chances to win the 20,000,000$ lottery than getting laid.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A what?! I haven't even seen a condom IRL. Just the packages in pharmacies.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Whats a condom ?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

No. There has yet to be a case where I've unexpectedly needed one. I highly doubt I'd sleep with some random person anyways, so if I did need one, I would know beforehand to plan accordingly.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't use a wallet, never have done. its easier stuffing money into my pocket rather than.OCD-ingly sorting money and any other crap into a thing with compartments etc. its too fiddly and just annoying.

anyway, its probably 99% of guys wouldn't expect to need a condom when they are going to The supermarket or the bank LOL.

i do see a lot of condoms that kids have blown.up , filed with water and thrown them bursting them lying on the road tho. lol... or ones in packets never opened ? 

I think a lot of them never get used for the intended purpose. I've never seen a "used" one lying outside ever ...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, a magnum condom and a wad of 100's


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I used to keep a condom in my wallet when I was in 8th grade. It wasn't for use, it just made me feel cool when I pulled my wallet out (I was such a loser.) For men, carrying a condom in your wallet is about as safe as throwing it on asphalt and stomping on it. As for women, carrying them in your purse may sound nice, but have you ever seen most women's purses? I wouldn't trust loose condoms in there.

I don't usually carry them around, unless I think there's a slight chance that I might actually need them, like if I'm going to an abortion rally or a family gathering. In that case, I'll bring my condom case with me. It holds 3 condoms, and it protects them from friction and heat.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

No, if a random water balloon fight breaks out I'd rather have actual balloons.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope, I have one pinned up on the notes board in my bedroom though.


----------



## Mr A (Oct 7, 2015)

I probably should but I see no prospect of "gettin' some" anytime soon, so why bother?





Eh, I might get a pack soon though.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol no... I do t even remember the last time I've used a condom. I know a lot of people did this in high school but I've never met an adult that's even mentioned using them. All the women I've known use another form of birth control, usually the pill oR IUD.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

last time i bought condoms was 2006-2007


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

No. You're not supposed to, as has been mentioned already it can damage them (and they're already not really that effective). I don't depend on condoms as the only method of bc, it's much smarter to use both the pill and the condom. There are "birth control pill" babies born all the ****** time. (and some of that is most def because the pill is not taken as directed).


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

No. If I do, I imagine it would be left unused for a long time regardless. I do not see myself getting into situations or having the ability in hooking up quickly with women any time soon. Attempting this would be way outside my comfort zone.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

always in my backpack, everywhere I went, with other big stuff needed - ahh - well that was at university!

male form of handbag? Horrible thought. Maybe why I get weird looks... Only when using bike

some spares left over. typical of vast holiday a month in Thailand


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No, but thanks for giving me some good ideas 


Plus I heard that condoms have a 5 year expiratory date, so even though i'm not having sex now, There a good chance I would in the future so why not just buy them now and store it somewhere?

That way when things are starting to get hot and heavy, I won't have to be like be right back honey, gotta go buy me some condoms at Walgreens first and then get back google search, help! I have a girl over. How the flying fk do I put on a god damn condom? 

Nope i'll be well prepared. 

By the time i'm 216 years old and biologically immortality is invented, that is when I will lose my virginity which means I will be buying unused condoms about 35 times in my lifetime.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

KelsKels said:


> Lol no... I do t even remember the last time I've used a condom. I know a lot of people did this in high school but I've never met an adult that's even mentioned using them. All the women I've known use another form of birth control, usually the pill oR IUD.


As a guy, you'd have to trust them 100% that they actually do take their pill every single day at the correct time.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

NoEgo said:


> As a guy, you'd have to trust them 100% that they actually do take their pill every single day at the correct time.


Very true.. a lot of the guys I've met and heard about are usually totally willing to trust women or tempt fate for sex without protection though. Which is horrible.. Probably better to keep a rubber in your wallet than risk child support payments for 18 years.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

KelsKels said:


> Very true.. a lot of the guys I've met and heard about are usually totally willing to trust women or tempt fate for sex without protection though. Which is horrible.. Probably better to keep a rubber in your wallet than risk child support payments for 18 years.


I'm probably in the minority. I definitely err on the side of caution when it comes to sex. Most guys (probably just confident guys) are willing to take that risk. It all boils down to the fact that condoms feel like s**t, and some guys tolerate them more than others. I think for many guys, when a girl says, "I'm on the pill." it's automatic justification for not using a condom, regardless if she takes her pill regularly or not.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Do I keep a condom in my wallet ? Omg, ofc not.

I keep 5. And some lube. And a dildo.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

NoEgo said:


> I don't usually carry them around, unless I think there's a slight chance that I might actually need them, like if I'm going to an abortion rally and a family gathering.


wait, abortion rallies and family gatherings as places to get laid? :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

KelsKels said:


> I know a lot of people did this in high school but I've never met an adult that's even mentioned using them. All the women I've known use another form of birth control, usually the pill oR IUD.


Hmm are they not worried about STD's?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope. I'm not getting laid anytime soon, lol.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm are they not worried about STD's?


I'm a little shocked that so many people are claiming they don't use them.

I don't keep one in my wallet all the time but if I'm going on a date or I'm going out to a social situation where it's possible, then I'll put one in my wallet.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just keep mine in my travel bag.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> No. There has yet to be a case where I've unexpectedly needed one. I highly doubt I'd sleep with some random person anyways, so if I did need one, I would know beforehand to plan accordingly.


This.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I never have. I've rarely ever bought any anyway. No reason to when you'll never have an opportunity to use them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

When I was single, I did. My old wallets had the condom circle on them.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No, they will most likely expire before I can use them. Last time I used one we were both very horny, we rushed to the nearest Target to buy some.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I never usually have much need for one anyway~


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I probably don't even open my wallet more than once a year. I have an ID in there and maybe a few business cards I've had since the 90s and keep for sentimental reasons. I always try to make sure I have it with me (because it's always a good idea to have ID) but frankly, there are more than a few times when I forget my wallet even exists and realize my back pocket is empty because I didn't think to put it in there.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No, my wallets not big enough.

Just kidding. But no..


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope. I don't plan on having sex anytime soon. Also, (I'm not a condom expert) can't they melt or something if it's too hot?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No never had any use for em, I is a loner remember...cept for work I rarely be mixin with peoples : /


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

No, I would never have gay sex on a whim.

Needs preparation.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Friendonkey said:


> No, I would never have gay sex on a whim.
> 
> Needs preparation.


Same. If I did (have gay sex on the fly) I'd have to carry a large kit filled with douche bottles, some baby wipes, lube, poppers, and surgical gloves.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

It would probably rust by the time i get laid.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

FlowerLover said:


> Also, (I'm not a condom expert) can't they melt or something if it's too hot?


Pretty sure the male genitalia thrusting furiously into the female genitalia is much more hot (in various interpretations of the word) than anything your wallet can produce. Science baby.


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

clarkekent said:


> Pretty sure the male genitalia thrusting furiously into the female genitalia is much more hot (in various interpretations of the word) than anything your wallet can produce. Science baby.


Maybe I don't want him to thrust into my female genitalia. Maybe I want him in other orifices... >


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't understand "Just in case" just in case of what? Random spontaneous sex with a complete stranger? Not going to happen.



FlowerLover said:


> Maybe I don't want him to thrust into my female genitalia. Maybe I want him in other orifices... >


Your belly button?


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

DistraughtOwl said:


> I don't understand "Just in case" just in case of what? Random spontaneous sex with a complete stranger? Not going to happen.
> 
> Your belly button?


I'm adventurous. I mean't another certain orifice but we can be creative! >


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't have a wallet. I keep them tucked under my fedora.


----------



## Topia (Apr 7, 2016)

Why would I do that? No way, I keep a pin in there.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

teopap said:


> *No, I keep a Xanax in my wallet*. Condom is a total useless thing in my life. I have better chances to win the 20,000,000$ lottery than getting laid.


That made me LOL!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes so if I ever get pulled over by a cop and they ask for my license, I can pull out that condom instead and be like "well, you're about to **** me over, so why not go all the way."


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope, my personality is a pretty effective birth control.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lexiee said:


> Why would I do that? No way, I keep* a pin* in there.


GASP! :fall


----------



## Topia (Apr 7, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> GASP! :fall


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Lisa said:


> That made me LOL!


This is my sad reality...


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Could get damaged. Not a good idea lol


----------

